
Self-Destructing Electronics Are Here and They Are Awesome - sebgeelen
http://gizmodo.com/self-destructing-electronics-are-here-and-they-are-awes-1561287620
======
qzc4
The top comment on the page:

> _" You've watched your 1000th Blu Ray disc. Please step away from the
> player. Commencing burnout in 5...4..."_

I really hope this is too expensive for consumer electronics. If they want
they could have a tiny (necessary) part that needs to be replaced every couple
years because it decides to break, and then charge a fortune to replace it.

